# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Atlas Han [Baia Sardinia, Sardinia Nova, Espresso Olbia, Tor Anglia]

## mike_rodos

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι (15:45) Βόρεια της Ρόδου πέρασε ρυμουλκούμενο το *Μ/S Baia Sardinia* της *dimaiolines*. Aπό το *site* βλέπουμε πως το πλοίο πωλήθηκε στα διαλυτήρια του Αλιάγα, αλλά το ρυμουλκό *OCEAN ERGUN* έχει κατεύθυνση νοτιοανατολικά της Ρόδου με προορισμό στο ais Isken Derum.

DSCN9231.jpg

DSCN9232.jpg

ocean ergun.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική τύχη, φίλε μου! 
Το πανέμορφο πλοίο πουλήθηκε ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο για εργάτες.

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά σπανιότατες φωτογραφίες ! Φαίνεται οτι κρίθηκε πιο συμφέρουσα η ρυμούλκηση, απο το να πάει αυτοδύναμο στον προορισμό του. Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Καταπληκτική τύχη, φίλε μου! 
> Το πανέμορφο πλοίο πουλήθηκε ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο για εργάτες.


Eυχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση appia_1978, πραγματικά η τύχη μου χαμογέλασε, γιατί χθες άργησα να σχολάσω και πέρασα από το συγκεκριμένο σημείο με 45 λεπτά καθυστέρηση.




> Πραγματικά σπανιότατες φωτογραφίες ! Φαίνεται οτι κρίθηκε πιο συμφέρουσα η ρυμούλκηση, απο το να πάει αυτοδύναμο στον προορισμό του. Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε.


Στο ais το τελευταίο στίγμα του πλοίου είναι στο δρομολόγιο του προς Αλιάγα, όπου πήγαινε αυτοδύναμα! Οπότε ισχύει αυτό που ανέφερες.!

----------


## despo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgBu25XUbgM

Εδω υπάρχει ενα βιντεάκι απο το πλοίο. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά απο τα λίγα Γερμανικά που ξέρω, χρειάστηκε 35 λεπτά να μαζέψει τις άγκυρες !

----------


## Riccardo

I've read somewhere that the Baia Sardinia hasn't been broken up and is being used as an hotel ship... Is it true?

----------


## Ellinis

That's right Riccardo, she left the breakers yard to become a workers' accommodation ship at Iskenderun in Turkey.

----------


## Riccardo

Thank you for the very quick answer!

Well, that's good news to me, although very old the Baia Sardinia is a cute little ship and it's good to see her still around for a while  :Smile:

----------


## SteliosK

it reached up to Turkey but was luckier than the other vessels.

BAIA_SARDINIA.jpg
© Marin Decebal
MarineTraffic.com

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και σήμερα το θυμήθηκα να το δούμε με το τελευταίο του όνομα στο Ισκεντερούν της Τουρκίας όπου λειτούργησε ως κοιτώνας εργατών. Σύμφωνα με το "fakta" διαλύθηκε εκεί το 2015.

t014f8d1090108511da.jpg
πηγή

----------

